# What language(s) do you speak other than English?



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Just out of interest -- plus, it might help us get to know each other better.

I speak French and Italian.


----------



## Petar (Dec 2, 2010)

I speak Croatian as well as english.

My french is terrible and will be taking some courses soon...


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

I speak some cantonese, spanish, french and english and am fully capable of mangling words in any of them!!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

does textese count?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*language*

i speek greek .cant read or write but can speak ok.but do get stuck at times i dont speak it daily


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

English, Cantonese, Japanese, a bit of Mandarin, and French.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I have 4 kids, so I'm fluent in baby talk. I can carry on a phone conversation with my 1 year old no problem, LOL


----------



## theeyrietrainer (Dec 9, 2010)

I can speak English and Cantonese fluently but can understand to a certain degree in French and Spanish. I'm looking to become fluent in French and Mandarin, though.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Properly, I can speak just coerce Rissian

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Mandarin other than English..


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Scottish...ahem...sorry English  I can speak a bit of Spanish enough to get me a beer and the bathroom, can say Hello in Vietnamese, some French, and Ive tried saying thank you in Cantonese to my friends in Dragon Aquarium, but they always give me a funny look, so I guess Im not saying "thank you" but something else and they are too polite to tell me so! 

Hey how about we all type out a saying like Hello, thank you with the way to say it in brackets so we can sound it out...ie: Hello in Vietnamese as I was told to say it is SAWATDEE or sah-wat-dee.

I would love to learn to speak Chinese, Japanese and any other language! 

Here's one for you all that we Scots say when we toast (drink ) to someone/something.

Slange' ( Slan-geh ) means bottoms up! the bottom of you glass or here's to you, cheers or whatever else you want to call it.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Japanese isn't too hard to learn, as it is based on a limited number of sounds. 

However, don't try to learn it through anime. It is like learning English solely through watching Spongebob Squarepants.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I know a few words...like Dozo meaning thanks, or Dozo Gozia Matsu..I probably spelled it wrong, but I believe it means thank you very much. HI means Yes?

Tell me some more.....


----------



## tf_fish (Aug 5, 2008)

I speak Portuguese


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I speak Portuguese. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have enough trouble with english, SO im not going to attempt another one. lol


----------

